# ME's natives under Tar-Palantir's reign



## Hisoka Morrow (Apr 26, 2021)

As a typical good and ideal king for JRRT, Tar-Palantir must have forbidden all the evil policies published of the ex- evil kings.Yet all we got is JRRT's description about his religious policies, according to the simillarion at least. Are there any other source the ME's natives's situiation under Palantir's reign, such as getting freed from their slaves status, getting fairly treated on politics and economic, and so forth?


----------

